# Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot



## nostradamus (13. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei die Elektrik an meinem neunen Angelboot zu  planen. Ich habe unten mal Bilder hinzugefügt. Vielleicht hat jemand  Ideen, wie man es besser machen kann. 

Des Weiteren habe ich noch zwei Fragen:

    - Momentan würde ich gerne die Batterien (2 mit rund 120ah) vorne  anbringen. Was meint ihr, macht das Sinn, oder doch eher nach hinten.  Habe etwas angst, dass ich hinten zu schwer bin! 
-Soll ich einen Landstromanschluss einbauen? Falls ja,  
   kennt ihr einen günstigen? 
- Welche Kabel brauche ich? Kann ich alles in [FONT=&quot]16mm² machen?[/FONT]
  - Habe ich was vergessen?

Die Anschlüsse für einen Buckmotor sowie Echolot vorne sind proforma! 

*Daten Boot*
  Länge: 4,80m
  Material: Alu
  Motorisierung: 40 PS und 6 PS

  Hoffe, dass mir jemand helfen kann.

  Danke

Mario


----------



## volkerm (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Rein intuitiv würde ich vorn nur eine Batterie einbauen. Einen frontlastigen Gleiter braucht keiner. Bezüglich der Kabelquerschnitte würde ich google bemühen.


----------



## noisewal (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Ich hab meine Batterien vorne und bin immernoch hecklastig...
40 und 6 PS Motor + 1 Angler + ggf. noch 2 Tanks sind ja dann schon gute 200 kilo die hinten sitzen, dann sind die Batterien vorne ein guter Ausgleich.

noisewal


----------



## bootszander (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Ich würde auch sagen batterin nach vorne.
Deine zwei motoren sind bestimmt 2 takter, denn schon mein 35ger 4 takter wiegt 96 kg. 
Wo und wie du die anderen sachen lagerst mußt du ausprobieren, austrimmen. 
Ich z.b. angel vor allem auf raubfische und habe daher auch noch einen 30 ltr. köderfischtank hinten eingebaut. Einen zulaufschlauch mit einer lenzpumpe und zwei abläufe der gleichen schlauchstärke.


----------



## hennykanu (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Hallo Mario,
 beachte besonders die Erdung aller Geräte im Aluboot !!
 und hole Dir Tipps wegen der Oferannode bei einem Profi!!
 Falls Du es mal länger im Wasser hast.
 Unbedingt sagen das es ein Alu Boot ist.
 Gruß Frank


----------



## FlitzeZett (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Schau mal bei bootsmotoren4you und mybait. Da werden die benötigten Kabelstärken benannt ab welcher Länge du welchen. Querschnitt brauchst. Da findest du auch so ziemlich alles


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Hi,

danke! 

Erdung ist ein gutes Thema und das hatte ich auch nicht wirklich auf dem Schirm. Muss allerdings auch sagen, dass ich das Buch über die Bordelektronik noch nicht ganz durch habe. 

mybait
habe ich auch schon geschaut! 

Danke

MArio


----------



## Stoney0066 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



nostradamus schrieb:


> - Momentan würde ich gerne die Batterien (2 mit rund 120ah) vorne  anbringen. Was meint ihr, macht das Sinn, oder doch eher nach hinten.  Habe etwas angst, dass ich hinten zu schwer bin!
> -Soll ich einen Landstromanschluss einbauen? Falls ja,
> kennt ihr einen günstigen?



Wenn du die Möglichkeit hast das Boot auf dem Wasser zu testen bevor du alle Kabel etc. für die Batterien verlegst, dann probiers einfach aus! Nehm die Batterien oder 2 Sack Sand mit dem gleichen Gewicht mit und probiere wo sie am besten aufgehoben sind. Sonst ist das schwer vorherzusagen, da ist jedes Boot anders.

Ich hab nen Landanschlus eingebaut, und zwar so einen hier:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/CEE-Eingangs...dose-schwarz-Steckdose-Womo-NEU-/262561006091

Wird damit allerdings nur unter der Persenning oder in der Garage geladen, also nicht speziell wasserdicht oder so...


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Danke Stoney! 
Welche Kabel hast du verwendet? Hast du eine Kabelstärke für alles genommen?

Danke
Mario


----------



## Jens_74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Reine Theorie, bin kein Bootsbesitzer...

 Zum Thema Erdung oder Potentialausgleich.
Das kann man nicht unbedingt vergleichen mit der Erdung bei einer Hausinstallation (klassische Erdung oder früher Nullung genannt oder Schutzerdung für FI Schutzschalter).
Außer du hast vor ein 230 Volt Netz an Board zu bringen :q.
 Man kann das natürlich machen, es schadet nicht alle
Minuspole zum Potentialausgleich zu verbinden.
Es gibt aber keine Pflicht dazu oder eine VDE.
Nur bei Wechselstrom 230 V aber nicht bei 12 oder 24 Volt.
Solange du alle deine Kabel vollkommen isoliert hast
brauchst du keinen Potentialausgleich deiner Elektrik.
Die Frage ist aber auch wie die 2 Batterien geschalten werden
sollen (Relais ?). Und Landanschluss oder nicht (da gibt's glaube ich ne VDE)? 
Das Thema Opferanode hat mit deiner Elektrik an Board nicht
grundsätzlich was zu tun, sondern mit der Beschaffenheit deines Bootes (Alu + andere metallische Verbindungen). Thema Korrosion.
 Dazu habe ich hier einen vermutlich hilfreichen Artikel gefunden.
http://boote-wassersport-forum.de/showthread.php?6863-Opferanoden-in-Theorie-und-Praxis
 Zur Kabelstärke, hängt von der Länge der Kabel ab.
Da hier bei der geringen Spannung erhebliche Stromstärken fließen denke ich 16 mm. Das sollte aber eigentlich ausreichen.


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Danke! 
So wie ich es bisher sehe, werde ich auf einen Landanschluss verzichten und die Batterien entsprechend am Land laden. 

Die max. Kabellänge sollte 4,5m nicht übersteigen. 

Danke

MArio


----------



## Franky (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Zum Teil werden 16 mm² zu wenig sein, insb. beim E-Motor...
https://www.yachtbatterie.de/de/content.html?coID=82
Für 5 m Kabellänge bei nem 40er Motor werden 35 mm² "empfohlen". Und ganz ehrlich: da würde ich keine Experimente wagen.... Rechts ranfahren könnte mitunter schlecht möglich sein.


----------



## Jens_74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



Franky schrieb:


> Zum Teil werden 16 mm² zu wenig sein, insb. beim E-Motor...
> https://www.yachtbatterie.de/de/content.html?coID=82
> Für 5 m Kabellänge bei nem 40er Motor werden 35 mm² "empfohlen". Und ganz ehrlich: da würde ich keine Experimente wagen.... Rechts ranfahren könnte mitunter schlecht möglich sein.



Das kann durchaus sein, ich habe jetzt nicht gerechnet. Aber stimmt schon. 4,5 m klingt net viel aber bei geringer Spannung und hoher Amperzahl zählt jeder Meter.
 Und ein Kabelbrand ist nix schönes.


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Danke!
Werde höher gehen! 

Stimmt schon, dass mit dem anhalten am Rand ist nicht wirklich möglich! 

danke


----------



## Jens_74 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Danke!
> Werde höher gehen!
> 
> Stimmt schon, dass mit dem anhalten am Rand ist nicht wirklich möglich!
> ...


 
 Welche genaue KW Angabe/Aufnahme (elektrisch gesehen, nicht die PS) hat der E Motor denn ? 6 PS ist schon recht viel für einen E Motor, gibs das überhaupt ????
 Der Schub wird ja in lbs angegeben und da entsprechen 5 PS ungefähr 90 - 100 lbs (glaube ich), das ist schon ne Hausnummer für einen E Motor (12 V). Oder ist das ein 24 V Motor und du willst die Batterien in Reihe schalten ?


----------



## nostradamus (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

die Motoren sind beides Benziner! 

Momentan habe ich einen 34 lbs Rhino mit 40 a

Die Batterien will ich in Reihe schalten mit einem Laderelaise


----------



## nostradamus (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

hi,

so, habe mich entschlossen hinten das Radio zu entfernen, da es einfach nur platz weg nimmt.

Mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Ich hab 10 qmm Kabel für meinen 55er liegen, da entsprechend kurze Strecke.


----------



## Sub5 (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



hennykanu schrieb:


> Hallo Mario,
> beachte besonders die Erdung aller Geräte im Aluboot !!
> und hole Dir Tipps wegen der Oferannode bei einem Profi!!
> Falls Du es mal länger im Wasser hast.
> ...



Bin kein Elektriker und kenne mich auch nicht aus. Habe mich aber ebenfalls damit beschäftigen müssen.
Erdung der elektrischen Anlage in einem Alu Boot ist so eine Sache.
Gerade wenn du mit dem Boot am Hafenstrom hängst kann es durch diese Erdung zu einer galvanischen Korrosion kommen zwischen "Eisen" Steg und dem "minderwertigeren" Alu, also zulasten des Boots. Ich bin nicht mehr sicher, aber ich glaub diese Erdung ist vorgeschrieben sofern man im Boot eine elektrische Anlage zertifizieren lässt. Und genau aus diesem Grund halten alle den Ball dabei flach und zertifizieren nix bzw. haben keine "Anlage" im Boot. Ich mein mich erinnern zu können das Vorhandensein einer fixen Steckdose dafür ausschlaggebend ist. Mir wurde von einem Fachbetrieb in AUT geraten eben keine Camping Steckdose für den Landstrom einzubauen gerade um den Zwang der Erdung zu verhindern. Vielleicht ist s ja in D anders.
Die Opferanode hilft dir gegen die galvanische Korrosion nicht viel.
Um das zu verhindern bräuchtest du bei Erdung des Bootes einen galvanischen Isolator oder einen schweren Trenntrafo;-((

Wenn du aber nicht im Wasser ladest ist es sowieso nicht so heiß.

Wichtig jedoch alle E Teile wie Ladegeräte usw. nicht direkt aufs Alu schrauben um Kriechströme zu vermeiden. In meinem Boot ist das alles an Holzteilen montiert.


Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## nostradamus (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Hi Thomas,

vielen dank für deine Antwort! Du hast mich mehr darin verstärkt, die Batterien an Land zu laden. 

Das mit den Kriechströmn ist interessant! Ich wollte alles auf Teppich montieren/stellen.

Danke

Mario


----------



## Stoney0066 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Du kannst deine Batterien auch ohne Landanschluss am Steg laden! Einfach nen Adapter von CEE auf Schuko dazwischen und fertig...


----------



## Sub5 (1. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Hi Thomas,
> 
> vielen dank für deine Antwort! Du hast mich mehr darin verstärkt, die Batterien an Land zu laden.
> 
> ...



Wenn man ein wenig in diversen Foren rumsucht oder die Namen diverser Albboothersteller mit Korrosion googelt findet man interessante Geschichten von blühenden Alubooten, wo der Lack abgeht.
Ursächlich dürften eben Elektrogeräte sein, die nicht sachgemäß direkt ins Alu geschraubt wurden (habe von einem MK Lader gelesen), am besten noch mit Edelstahlschrauben. Ist dann auch egal ob im Wasser oder an Land.

Es sollte wohl reichen die Anlage auf Holzplatte mit oder ohne Teppich zu setzen und nicht direkt ins Alu schrauben um Kriechströme zu vermeiden. So machen es die Bootshersteller auch wenn sie die Anlage einbauen sollen. So ausgeführt muss man sich auch bei einem Landanschluss nicht sorgen. Abgesehen von der fraglich notwendigen zertifizierung.

Hierzu auch ein wenig Info:
http://www.mibo.cc/Landanschluss 230V nach EN ISO 13297.htm

Wenn du fixe Lader hast reicht wie oben geschrieben ein passendes Kabel/Adapter von Camping auf normal hast du eigentlich auch alles was man braucht. Ich glaube aber, dass du die 120A Batterien nicht schleppen willst. Und die bequemer ist es auch wenn du die Lader im Boot hast und alles verkabelt ist. Und wenn die auf eine Installation einer CE Steckdose verzichtest hast du das im Link angeführte Problem nicht;-) Dann ladest du deine Ladegeräte eben nur über die Kabeln der Ladegeräte und über ein Verlängerungskabel..

Liebe Grüsse

Thomas


----------



## Hardy48 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



nostradamus schrieb:


> Die Batterien will ich in Reihe schalten mit einem Laderelaise


Reihenschaltung rate ich dir dringend ab. Wenn du zwei 12 V Batterien in Reihe schaltest (Minus der einen an Plus der anderen) hast du 24 V. Ich nehme mal an dass du die Parallelschaltung meintest. Dann hast du die doppelte Kapazität bei gleicher Spannung. Bei der Parallelschaltung gibt es dann 2 Möglichkeiten:
1. Mit Relais / Schaltschütz. Dann schaltet man nach der Entleerung der einen Batterie auf die andere um.
2. Man kann sich das Relais / Schütz auch sparen, man verbindet dann die Batterien kontinuierlich parallel (Plus an Plus, Minus an Minus). Dann halten die beiden Batterien doppelt so lange, sind dann aber auch gleichzeitig leer.


----------



## Mike-B. (8. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Einige E Motoren benötigen halt ein 24 Volt Bordnetz!  Das man bei Parallelschaltung die Kapazität erhöht und bei Serienschaltung die Voltzahl verdoppelt ist schon erörtert worden! Was soll also dein sinnloser Post?


----------



## Jens_74 (8. November 2016)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*



Mike-B. schrieb:


> Einige E Motoren benötigen halt ein 24 Volt Bordnetz! Das man bei Parallelschaltung die Kapazität erhöht und bei Serienschaltung die Voltzahl verdoppelt ist schon erörtert worden! Was soll also dein sinnloser Post?


 
 Er schreibt aber das er einen 34 lbs Rhino mit 40 Amper hat.
 Und der wird mit 12 V betrieben.
 Eigentlich wurde aber alles gesagt und beschrieben.


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Hi,

so meine elektrik ist fast fertig. erne stelle ich später auch paar Bilder ein, falls es gewünscht wird. 
Was ich bis dato sagen kann ist, kauft euch für paar euro gescheites Werkzeug! Bisher habe ich mir eine Nietzange und eine crimpzange gekauft und das bei einer wirklich gut ausgestatteter Werkstatt ...


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2017)

*AW: Fragen zur Elektrik und Zubehör von einem Angelboot*

Hi,
  Fortsetzung:
  Also ich habe mich entschlossen zwei Stromkreisläufe zu verbauen. Ein Kreislauf vorne und der andere deckt alles weitere im Boot ab. Hauptkabel habe ich in 25 mm2 rest in 2,5mm2. Warum habe ich mich für die sichere Variante entschieden, weil ich beim Testen bereits durch einen Kurzschluss spaß hatte und ich das ganze nicht wirklich bei mir auf dem Boot haben möchte!



Gruß
MArio


----------

